# emerge prune world

## phytos

Aujourd hui, bien gentillement, je veux installer tuxracer. Je lance alors la commande "emerge tuxracer". Je retourne alors sous kde pour continuer mes taches habituelles. Apres un certains temps (j ai pas chronometrer), je vais voir ou en est la compilation...

C'était bien fini, mais ce cher emerge a fait enplus sans me demander un emerge prune world...

Je redemare mon ordinateur et tiens-tiens, kde ne marche plus... emerge prune world m a effacer plein de fichier dans /usr/kde/3/ ... 

Y a-t-il une solution pour que kde remarche sans devoir recompiler ce truc qui prend plein de temps a compiler?????

Autre question, avant de redemarer, j'ai voulu tester tuxracer, mais quand je lance l application, y a tout qui lag, je n ai que 1 images par secondes... connaisser pas une solution???

----------

## Koala[3K]

Le problème de lenteur de tuxracer, c'est surement un problème avec OpenGL.

----------

## crevette

? J'ai l'impression que Mesa a du virer ?

----------

